#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] [新聞搬運]迪士尼《獅子王》“真人版”角色曝光！網友難以辨識角色

## 狼王白牙

轉自*搜狐動漫*  2019-06-03 11:20


迪士尼真人版電影一部接一部出爐，現正熱映中的《阿拉丁》好評如潮，日前迪士尼也打鐵趁熱，發佈了《獅子王》真人版的角色海報。

講道理，說是“真人版”，其實片中並沒有任何人類，都是動物。而且對人類而言，這些獅子老實說不太好辨別，乍看之下很容易覺得都是同一隻。在“真人版”的角色海報發佈之後，網友紛紛表示“我臉盲”、“希望配音辨識度够高”。


_雄赳赳的辛巴，和老爸木法沙的分別是發量差异，以及有露耳跟沒露耳。_


_小時候的辛巴和娜娜也很難分辨，不過娜娜似乎長得更美一些？_


*最好認的就是刀疤了。*

《獅子王》將於今年7月19日在北美搶先上映，至於中國大陸的具體上映日期則有待進一步確定。

----------


## 傑諾

這個我已經看過了，怎麼說呢，娜娜和辛巴小時候是很像啦，但是娜娜的顏色比較白一點點。

劇情確實和記憶中的動畫版沒有差異，不過老實說，我覺得那個劇情本來就是經典到難以改編的地步，簡單說就是，沒有動就說炒冷飯，改了就說毀經典的那種尷尬境地，所以我表示理解，而且看的時候真的感動滿滿，歡樂片段的時候，整個影院裡面的人都在笑哦！

不過其實我很想吐槽，所謂的沒有辨認度這點其實動畫版也差不多，就好像這個真實版裡面一樣，動畫版裡面，娜娜和辛巴小時候的差異也是娜娜比較白一點，那群母獅也是長得差不多（包括長大後的娜娜），辛巴長大後和木法沙的差異也一樣是毛量的問題啊www。

不過配音就很能夠分辨出來誰是誰。

表情就真的沒辦法，畢竟真實版主要追求的還是逼真，如果這群超級真實的獅子做出跟動畫裡面一樣的表情，我才會嚇一跳，而且製作方已經很努力讓這群獅子有表情和眼神了，雖然沒有動畫版那麼明顯，但是已經看得出情緒了，所以就可以接受。

總而言之，個人覺得如果是沒看過舊版獅子王的，對這電影的印象應該會很好，畢竟劇情源自經典，cg技術也十分的高明，看過的，就當做重溫回憶這樣 :wuffer_wink:

----------

